# Surge Scam



## MrBear (Mar 14, 2015)

I was in a 2.1 surge tonight. It was surge for. X. And XL only, Select was regular price and not surge. What goes here?


----------



## Kristr90 (Sep 19, 2015)

Haven't seen a surge in some time, see a lot of phantom surges but nothing worth while


----------

